
Do you know about OpenBLAS alternative Mir GLAS? - tastyminerals2
https://github.com/libmir/mir-glas
======
xiaodai
There's a bunch of POCs about writing a BLAS equivalent in Julia.
Theoretically, one day it could be a viable alternative. See
[https://discourse.julialang.org/t/ann-paddedmatrices-jl-
juli...](https://discourse.julialang.org/t/ann-paddedmatrices-jl-julia-blas-
and-partially-sized-arrays/38215)

------
physicsguy
One of the issues with the various OSS BLAS/Lapack implementations is that
they're inevitably researched heavily for a while and then fall out of
maintenance. If you're a commercial developer, unless performance is
absolutely critical, you're better off just paying and using MKL as at least
it's stable.

